# Cricket Farm



## GeckoGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

I want to start up a cricket farm, but im not sure what to use, i dont want to use bark because i want be able to catch them, but could i use the calcium sand that i took out of my leos viv? if not could you give me some other suggestions.

GeckoGuy: victory:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides.html


----------



## GeckoGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

it says that brown crickets are silent which my medium brown crickets are but my large brown crickets can chirp, does this mean they arent Gryllus assimilis, so if I breed them would they turn out to be non silent crickets?


----------

